# Trashed?



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

Just got back from a 4 day scouting trip and really noticed the trash this time. It wasn't like huge piles, but it seemed like there was a bottle or can or wrapper of some sort no matter where I looked. Is this the new thing tossing these things out the window, or out of your pack? I just don't understand why people do this, where they brought up wrong? Maybe its just me but I really never noticed this much in the past on public land........




Thoughts?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The trash is getting worse every year. I have cleaned up a number of camping areas before I even pulled in to camp, you just can't believe how trashy some people are. I would hate to see what their homes look like.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Don K said:


> Just got back from a 4 day scouting trip and really noticed the trash this time. It wasn't like huge piles, but it seemed like there was a bottle or can or wrapper of some sort no matter where I looked. Is this the new thing tossing these things out the window, or out of your pack? I just don't understand why people do this, where they brought up wrong? Maybe its just me but I really never noticed this much in the past on public land........
> 
> Thoughts?


Pick it up if it bothers you. If you need help, ask for it.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Tooele County canyons are horrible for trash. It's gotten to the point now that they are installing toll booths at the bottom and top of Middle Canyon. Garbage, beer cans/bottles, burned picnic tables (tables placed directly over camp fires) used needles from all the addicts, dumpy vagrant camps. Well, at least Salt lake County didn't round up all the Pioneer Park junkies and take them up there this year.......


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

> Pick it up if it bothers you. If you need help, ask for it.


I did pick up everything I could in the couple bags I had. Didn't see anyone in the 4 days I was there so no help to be had. I just don't remember ever seeing this much scattered stuff on public land.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I went out for three days this past weekend scouting. Checked two trail cams and set out six more. I didn't see any garbage but man, I was really "trashed" after all that hiking.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I see a lot of trash every time I hit the mountain. I'm starting to think that people believe that throwing the empty beer can out of the UTV will avoid them being accused of drinking and "riding" or at least avoid the open container thing?

I say this because a lot of the cans I see are right along the road. In the spot we always set up camp we have to pick up all the Coors cans before setting up camp each year. It's Bud Light along the road and Coors in our camping spot...wonder if that's some sort of pattern?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Not to give those evil beer drinkers a pass but lately it seems about 2 plastic water bottles per beer can. But I can see how hard it would be to keep stuff from blowing out of the UTV at the speed most want to drive them.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> I'm starting to think that people believe that throwing the empty beer can out of the UTV will avoid them being accused of drinking and "riding" or at least avoid the open container thing?


i drove down to the far SE corner of utah several years ago and found near the BIA lands had hundreds and possibly thousands of bottles and cans near every intersection. it was a real eye opener and eye sore.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

middlefork said:


> Not to give those evil beer drinkers a pass but lately it seems about 2 plastic water bottles per beer can. But I can see how hard it would be to keep stuff from blowing out of the UTV at the speed most want to drive them.


Well, it is very important to properly hydrate in this dang heat. Both vessels weigh very little when empty and smash down quite well to take up very little space.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

As a general statement, and I know that I'll be incorrectly classifying individuals who don't act this way, but I think a lot of people in the West truly don't understand what an amazing opportunity they have with all the public land. Living in Texas - my choice and I'm not complaining - has truly opened my eyes on the value of public land, and treating all lands with respect. 

I spent three weeks in Utah and Wyoming last month and really had a feeling of thankfulness for the public land and waters that exist out there. I also was shocked to see the amount of trash in some pretty pristine places. It was fun to pull out a trash bag and clean up a little with my five year old son helping out.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

KineKilla said:


> I see a lot of trash every time I hit the mountain. I'm starting to think that people believe that throwing the empty beer can out of the UTV will avoid them being accused of drinking and "riding" or at least avoid the open container thing?
> 
> I say this because a lot of the cans I see are right along the road. In the spot we always set up camp we have to pick up all the Coors cans before setting up camp each year. It's Bud Light along the road and Coors in our camping spot...wonder if that's some sort of pattern?


Post GPS on those spots. Has to be coeds because men don't drink Bud Lite or Silver Bullets. I'm sure some young single guys would love to help the ladies pickup empties.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> As a general statement, and I know that I'll be incorrectly classifying individuals who don't act this way, but I think a lot of people in the West truly don't understand what an amazing opportunity they have with all the public land. Living in Texas - my choice and I'm not complaining - has truly opened my eyes on the value of public land, and treating all lands with respect.
> 
> I spent three weeks in Utah and Wyoming last month and really had a feeling of thankfulness for the public land and waters that exist out there. I also was shocked to see the amount of trash in some pretty pristine places. It was fun to pull out a trash bag and clean up a little with my five year old son helping out.


Yes. You get it, but most of the people in Utah don't get it and especially the Utah legislature and governor. They want to get control of these lands so they can exploit them, develop them, and keep the PUBLIC out
. People of Utah praise the ranchers squatting on public land and want the federal government to leave them alone when they illegally occupy refuges and public lands, yet want the people coming across the boarder who are doing the same thing (illegally occupying lands and wanting the feds to leave them alone) thrown out of the country. Kind of Hypocritical.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Don K said:


> I did pick up everything I could in the couple bags I had. Didn't see anyone in the 4 days I was there so no help to be had. I just don't remember ever seeing this much scattered stuff on public land.


Good job.

.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> because men don't drink Bud Lite or Silver Bullets


Amen, sir.

With regard to public lands, they will be taken away. I watched in happened while I was a prisoner in the Peoples Republic of California. They don't enforce littering etc. and then you show up one morning to a new gate going across a public road. Which is precisely what they want. It will happen here, and blowhards will cry about big gubmint taking the land. I could post article after article of this happening but who cares? It's always the people who don't give a crap that ruin it for everybody else.

Pick up what you can, while we have it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

CAExpat said:


> Amen, sir.
> 
> With regard to public lands, they will be taken away. I watched in happened while I was a prisoner in the Peoples Republic of California. They don't enforce littering etc. and then you show up one morning to a new gate going across a public road. Which is precisely what they want. It will happen here, and blowhards will cry about big gubmint taking the land. I could post article after article of this happening but who cares? It's always the people who don't give a crap that ruin it for everybody else.
> 
> Pick up what you can, while we have it.


If they do that, someone will rip out the gates. Don't need to worry about being convicted of a crime either, The President will Pardon you a couple years later.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Took the SxS for a ride out in Grantsville. The Stansbury Mountains are trashed worse than the Oquirrh’s. People are slobs! Trash in almost every pull off camping spot. Looked like people are living in a few of the spots too. Toilet paper and shiz piles all along the creek. Too bad because it’s a beautiful place.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> View attachment 152589


Looks a bit like that traveling rainbow hippy crew.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

That sucks Fowl. I love the Stansburys but it seems every year it gets more abused. I’m getting tired of every canyon having new side by side tracks torn through it. It’s like every dead end gets extended another 50 or so yards. People have to see if this really is the end of the trail.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Fowlmouth said:


> Took the SxS for a ride out in Grantsville. The Stansbury Mountains are trashed worse than the Oquirrh’s. People are slobs! Trash in almost every pull off camping spot. Looked like people are living in a few of the spots too. Toilet paper and shiz piles all along the creek. Too bad because it’s a beautiful place.
> View attachment 152586
> View attachment 152586
> View attachment 152587
> View attachment 152588


That sucks, getting all too familiar in my spots also.
I’m picturing an indian with a tear running down his cheek.
Sorry Fowl.


----------

